# Luckiest Dickhead of the day



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Fukcing dick head. Deserves a good shoeing.

"A businessman who confessed to two lap dancers that he had caused a motorway pile-up has been spared jail.

Peter Aldred, 41, was driving at 75mph along the M25 a year ago when he dopped a sandwich and lost control of his Subaru Impreza.

His car then ploughed into a Smart car, shunting it sideways into a passing lorry.

The Smart car driver escaped injury but Aldred sped off when he tried to exchange insurance details - fleeing to the Spearmint Rhino club, near Heathrow.

After confessing to the crash, one dancer distracted him while the other helped alert the police.

Aldred, of Oakfield Avenue, Hitchin, Herts, pleaded guilty to dangerous driving and has been sentenced to a 12-month community order and 100 hours of community service.

Sentencing, Mr Justice Rafferty said to Alder: "The best description for you in March 2005 is gutless, cowardly, spineless and self-centred."

And he told him that parading his deed had showed Alder's true colours, "and what unpleasantly murky ones they were".

Aldred had been jailed for two months on February 23 this year for claiming he had a bomb on board a plane.

He sparked a major security alert and cost an airline Â£25,000 for the prank at Inverness Airport.

Armed police officers, a negotiation team and other emergency services were called after Aldred told a stewardess on the easyJet plane he had a bomb in a carrier bag.

All 124 passengers on the Luton-bound flight were evacuated, but Aldred's bag only contained two furry Loch Ness monster toys and some sweets."


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

He's clearly off his head. Fuckin impreza?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Saw this in the Metro this am what a cnut


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> He's clearly off his head. Fuckin impreza?


Dunno perhaps he prefers driving to polishing?

Clearly off his head though.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Carlos said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > He's clearly off his head. Fuckin impreza?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Or crashing ....


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Twat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

Perhaps he prefers driving to polishing? :lol: :lol:  Shame he doesnt prefer concentrating on his driving to butties.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't think I'd ever get tired of punching that arrogant twat.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> He's clearly off his head. Fuckin impreza?


lol


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Prick. Needs a healthy kick in the cock.

Then his neck breaking.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I know that club. How daft is he - what the hell could two dancers do to distract you in a strip club.


----------

